# Poll: Do you use gabbly chat?



## aaronnorth (29 Sep 2008)

i use it when i remeber, usualy visit once a week if i remember lol!


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Sep 2008)

i'm on literally every time i sign in, hoping someone else will be on. but nobody ever is!


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Sep 2008)

Used it more often before, but since hardly anyone ever poped in, didn't for weeks, was on it last night and Thomas poped in but then suddenly disapeared too lol so went to play on my Wii


----------



## Wayney (29 Sep 2008)

I used to go on before but it does'nt seem very active lately........that is of course unless people just disappear when I show up  .......also I can't type fast enough to keep up with the conversations


----------



## Superman (29 Sep 2008)

I'm always on it! But might be away getting more wine.


----------



## JamesM (29 Sep 2008)

I forget its even there... and I'm usually back and forth between the pc and other things.


----------



## Thomas McMillan (29 Sep 2008)

come on, guys! where is everyone?


----------



## LondonDragon (29 Sep 2008)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> come on, guys! where is everyone?


Can't see you


----------



## Thomas McMillan (30 Sep 2008)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You were an hour late.  I was in bed by then.


----------



## Superman (1 Oct 2008)

It's water change night so will be here most of the night


----------



## nickyc (1 Oct 2008)

Blonde girl question   ... what is it?!


----------



## Superman (1 Oct 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> Blonde girl question   ... what is it?!


Like a chat room, but can still browse the forum..

http://gabbly.com/www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Oct 2008)

nickyc said:
			
		

> Blonde girl question   ... what is it?!




it is in the bar at the top of every page ^^^


----------



## nickyc (2 Oct 2008)

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> it is in the bar at the top of every page ^^^



I can't see that.  But Clark did enlighten me!  Lots of computer talk mainly


----------



## JamesM (2 Oct 2008)

Just a thought... is the link on every forum skin? 


http://gabbly.com/www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php


----------



## Joecoral (2 Oct 2008)

i cant see the link anywhere on my skin


----------



## aaronnorth (2 Oct 2008)

not sure, i use the green & white skin, i think it is called 'ukaps'


----------



## Thomas McMillan (3 Oct 2008)

Wow, it's all happening tonight - loads of people are on!


----------

